# [RISOLTO] non riesco a smascherare skype -.-

## johnnystuff

come da titolo...... ecco il mio package.keywords

 *Quote:*   

> .........
> 
> net-im/skype ~amd64

 

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -pv skype
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

non mi ricordo dove l'avevo letto ma in qualche guida c'era scritto di modificare il package.keywords con 

 *Quote:*   

> net-im/skype **

 

.......provato, così come a inserirlo in package.unmask e a dare un  *Quote:*   

> echo "net-im/skype -arts esd static" >> /etc/portage/package.use

   come letto da altre parti. niente da fare, tutto come prima. 

dov'è la niubbata?   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by johnnystuff on Sun May 02, 2010 10:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

lascia perdere package.unmask e net-im/skype ** in package.keywords, devi inserire la riga

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
```

nel tuo make.conf, così dovrebbero venire accettate automaticamente tutti i tipi di licenze. vedi anche questo: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Licenses

----------

## johnnystuff

ecco dov'era la niubbata ^^

grazie mille ora lo posso emergere. metto risolto appena mi dici a che serve la flag "qt-static". Io uso kde quindi ad occhio direi che mi conviene aggiungerla. Globalmente o in package.use? Oppure meglio di no?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ago

 *equery wrote:*   

> - - qt-static : Installs binaries statically linked to Qt

 

Questa use è presente solo in skype e opera.

----------

## johnnystuff

ok allora vadi package.use

grazie a tutti   :Smile: 

----------

## neretux

Scusate se riapro il thread, ma io ho inserito ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" in /etc/make.conf ma quando emergo ottengo questo:

```
localhost neretux # emerge -pv skype

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-im/skype" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-im/skype-2.1.0.81 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Dato che è stato consigliato di non usare  keywords e unmask, che posso fare?

----------

## neretux

Risolto!   :Very Happy: 

Da terminale: 

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="skype skype-eula" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -av skype

```

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" 

 

ecco... evita

perchè facendo così la flag di smascheramento ~amd64 è temporanea.

piuttosto... installati "autounmask"

e fai fare tutto a lui  :Wink: 

```

uso

autounmask net-im/skype-2.1.0.81
```

e così anche per tutti i pacchetti che vorrai smascherare.

soluzione semplice e non devi nemmeno sporcarti le mani con i package.keywords

----------

## riverdragon

Risolto proprio no. Impara a leggere quello che i programmi restituiscono e risolverai i problemi in meno tempo:

 *la prima volta wrote:*   

> - net-im/skype-2.1.0.81 (masked by: skype-eula license(s)) 

 e dovevi inserire ACCEPT_LICENSE in make.conf

 *questa seconda volta wrote:*   

> - net-im/skype-2.1.0.81 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword) 

 quindi mi viene da pensare che tu abbia rimosso la voce da package.keywords (rileggi, non è quello che ti è stato detto).

----------

## neretux

@riverdragon

 *neretux wrote:*   

> Scusate se riapro il thread, ma io ho inserito ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" in /etc/make.conf ma quando emergo ottengo questo:

 

Come vedi lo avevo già detto e già fatto ed "~amd64" non l'ho mai nè messo nè tolto da keywords. Ritieni che metterlo in package.keyword mi possa tornare utile?

@darkman

Ottimo suggerimento!   :Wink:  Mi sa proprio che da oggi farò così.   :Laughing: 

Non sapevo proprio dell'esistenza di autounmask e non ne ho incontrato cenno nemmeno quando ho googlato per internet. Grande!  :Very Happy: 

Grazie a tutti!

----------

## riverdragon

 *neretux wrote:*   

> Ritieni che metterlo in package.keyword mi possa tornare utile?

 È indispensabile (al momento ti può sembrare che il tuo sistema funzioni ma solo perché per skype esiste una sola versione in portage, ed è mascherata), basta che scrivi

```
net-im/skype
```

e avrai sempre l'ultima versione in test.

----------

## neretux

L'ho fatto. Ora anche quando farò un emerge world me lo ritroverò aggiornato?

----------

## Onip

Leggi bene questa parte dell'handbook.

----------

## ago

Visto che si è ripreso il topic, colgo l'occasione per autoquotarmi e rettificare, visti gli aggiornamenti  :Very Happy: 

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *equery wrote:*   - - qt-static : Installs binaries statically linked to Qt 
> 
> Questa use è presente solo in skype e opera.

 

Con la nuova versione stabile in tree, opera non dipende più dalle qt  :Smile: 

----------

